# New motor mounts, now terrible vibration



## lucasjason (Feb 22, 2016)

sorry if noobish question, but my motor mounts were kinda ****, did some searching around and found the ECS tuning bundle and pulled the trigger. had my mechanic install them and now i have a crazy bad vibration at around 2-3k and its mild through out the entire ride in other RPM. do the bushings need to "break in" or anything or is that just how the ride is supposed to be with aftermarket mounts. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/ecs-performance-drivetrain-mount-kit/002465ecs0101kt/

link to the mounts i have, also i have a BFI dogbone mount aswell. 

thanks for any help


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Noticing a slight vibration is normal but crazy vibration sounds like something is wrong and out of balance. What did your mechanic say? How old is the clutch and flywheel? I would suspect possible axle problems, because it sounds like you had bad mounts for a while that would have caused stress on them, but that would be more road speed related than RPM related.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have VF engine mounts full set and that dog bone mount is pretty rigid. Only real vibration was at idel and a little bump in idle speed smoothed that out.

Im no expert but sounds like you have another issue 

If you paid a mechanic do do the mounts i would have hime take a look and see what he thinks

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucasjason (Feb 22, 2016)

i had my family mechanic install them, he said that he had a really really hard time putting one of them in that it wouldn't align correctly, what would cause the motor mounts to not be aligned? i would like to believe that it is an underlying issue because the mounts designed for the mk1 TT 225 exactly so I'm not sure why they didn't fit. and for the record he didn't just not tell me about the issue he let me know ahead of time.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope this doesn't come across rude but did you even read the description? The ECS page says, "**Please note that when combined with our ECS Performance Transmission Mount, we've found there is a greater level of NVH transmitted to the interior. This combination is best suited for Race or High Performance Street Vehicles.**" Translated, it says "You'll feel more vibration because of how rigid it is!"


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd look into trying a new dogbone setup before messing with the engine or trans mounts, the dogbone is known for causing a lot of vibration if all three bushings are harder durometer material. The best thing to do for an upgraded dogbone is to replace the bushings which connect the dogbone to the subframe (its like 30min of work, $40, and you just need a vise), and leave the stock bushing in place for where the dogbone bolts to the bottom of the trans. You get a much more solid feeling without worrying about your dental fillings. 

Also, some excellent reading material: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5367666-1-8t-Motor-Mounts-FAQ


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

This thing i dont understand is i have full vf mounts, engine, transmission and billet dog bone. These mounts are going to give you the most vibration short of solid mounts.

Here is the thing my car vibrates more for sure, however its not limited to a specific rpm range short of a really low idel and that was easily smothed out with a 100 rpm bump.

That is what is weird about the op's complaint the specific rpm range.

Once again no expert here but something isnt right

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> This thing i dont understand is i have full vf mounts, engine, transmission and billet dog bone. These mounts are going to give you the most vibration short of solid mounts.
> 
> Here is the thing my car vibrates more for sure, however its not limited to a specific rpm range short of a really low idel and that was easily smothed out with a 100 rpm bump.
> 
> ...


I agree, sounds like something is off, what he describes is more than just the mounts. I thought about the clutch and flywheel but seems like it would be throughout the range. Something is off on the alignment of the engine from what he describes as well.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sounds like a flywheel issue or bad alignment of the mounts. My street TT's dual mass vibrated way more than the single mass on my track car with solid engine mounts FWIW.


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

You can always check the alighment and touque of the mounts. The touqe of the new non stretch bolts on my vf mounts was different than the OEM bolts.

Vf called for re tourqe after 100 miles also

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

I will add its also very common to strip out the bolts on the dogbone durring install 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> I will add its also very common to strip out the bolts on the dogbone durring install
> 
> Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


I did the same thing with the cheap ECS bolts provided (about the only subpar thing I ever got from ECS, everything else has been top notch) but the factory bolts seem to do well so just order those.


----------



## tommyleekowalski (Aug 7, 2001)

I installed the transmission mount back in September and HATE it.
i got a good deal that was cheaper than an oem replacement and regret it.
the noise from the transmission goes straight through the frame rail and into the passenger compartment.
it feels way better then stock, but the noise and vibration are too much.
the moment i started the car after installing i could tell it was going to suck. :thumbdown:
definitely NOT for a daily driver that you're used to things being very quiet.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

tommyleekowalski said:


> I installed the transmission mount back in September and HATE it.
> i got a good deal that was cheaper than an oem replacement and regret it.
> the noise from the transmission goes straight through the frame rail and into the passenger compartment.
> it feels way better then stock, but the noise and vibration are too much.
> ...


:sly:

What did you use for a dog bone and what did you use for the side mounts? Most of the major vibration issues are from misalignment/bad guibo/failing dual mass flywheel.


----------

